# How do you call your goat? :)



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just occurred to me today as the kids, the husband and I were walking through the pasture that we were all calling, "Heeeeeeere goat, goat, goat, goat!" and I just found it so funny that I started wondering how do people call their goats? 

We call them by their names and shake some fresh leaves at them, but usually we are just calling "goat goat goat".....I guess because we call the chickens "heeeeeere chick, chick, chick, chick!" LOL!

So just for fun, how do YOU call your goat?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

On the phone of course!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I call them by their names. When they're hungry they'll reply to anything I say though, if the even hear me open the door in the morning they come running. xD


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I whistle at them an call "come on".


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I go "HERE BITSY, HERE ROSIE, WANT SOME GRAIN??!"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't, I try to sneak in with the food while their attention is elsewhere. It never works though.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

"Hey goat, goat!". That's the way the breeder o bought my goats from called them. I stuck with it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we yell...BABIEEEEEES...and all the kids come running to their pen for dinner...moms we call LADIEEEEEES and they come...if we need one we call their name..even the new girls already know their name...its funny...we yell ROSIE and up pops Rosies head...like ya??? what you want?? of course wehave those few who come no matter the name you yell cause they are piggies and think you wont remember she was already on the table (Maybeline, HA like we wont remember, shes my avatar..hard to forget!!)


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Most times they just follow me, but I sometimes call "here goats" or "come on girls", but mostly I call by their name, especially if lagging behind - only having five makes it easy by name, and they do know their names! they are something else!

Ken


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I suppose that grain calling is a BAD idea when you have large numbers of goats! :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

If I want them all to come, i holler "here girls! Come on girls" if I'm looking specifically for one to milk i look at them and call their name and say "let's go" and motion my hand to the barn and they come.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and then they go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and they come running......


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeere ladies. Or come on womens or youins or girly girls


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I call by names....each name has a specific sound to it...lol....they all answer back to their names. Or I call them by C'mon girls!Let's go!

The boys are generally names as well or C'mon boys! How are ma boyz?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I call them by name or if I want them all I say come on goatie goaties or lets go goatie goaties.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I call by names....each name has a specific sound to it...lol....they all answer back to their names. Or I call them by C'mon girls!Let's go!
> 
> The boys are generally names as well or C'mon boys! How are ma boyz?


So each name has a different tone of voice? I like that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...lol...you should hear em  Daisy-Mae is DaiZA-May-ay!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I also call by names but my BF says "girls, girls, girls". They come to either of us. Bertie almost always by her name, Peanut when you say anything and Abby is new so she's not sure yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Goatie, Goatie! Come on boys!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I never have to call them. I step out the front door and they are maa'ing, running to the fence by me or the garage door where we keep the food. The goats and chickens follow me all over the yard no matter when I go out there. I think they might be spoiled.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You have to CALL your goats?????? amazing...... I do good to get away from mine. They are generally in my back pocket or on my lap. Now at night when they are in the barn and I can't see them, if I want to be sure they are safe I do like Emma said and bleat at them softly and they all bleat back, I just count the bleats. LOL plus they all have a different voice so it isn't hard to tell them apart.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I either call mine by their names or just a general "come on girls" or "Come on boys" 
Usually, even when I just call one I tend to get the entire herd. They all hope I have treats.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I yell Ka Nannies or Ka babies if I want everyone but they all answer to their names too. Well usually....:laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Depends on why I am calling them.
If I need just one goat, I call him/her by name. 

If I need the entire herd, I yell "Come on girls". 

If they are doing something wrong (like they just tore down the fence and are in the woods behind the barn...like what happened the other day) I bellow and call them a name I cannot put on an open forum. They come running and go straight into the barn.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I bellow and call them a name I cannot put on an open forum. They come running and go straight into the barn.


:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I call them in a sing-song voice "goatie, goatie, goatie, goats" to get the whole herd, though they all respond to their names individually too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I used to say 'come on girls' but then after I had both cows and goats running at me I realized I need to change it lol so now it's a simple come on come on and not all drawn out like it is with the cows. For my milk goat I just call her name and only she comes. And bottle babies are their names too.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I make a clicking sound and call "goat goat goaties!" They all come running. When I call my doe for milking I say her name with a certain inflection in my voice and she comes running and bellering all the way onto the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I let mine out to graze the brambles in the yard, and when its time for them to go back to their pen, for the does I say "GOATS RUN!" most of the time I reward them with grain. The boys, I call by their names "Salt, Mace! Come on!" for them, I ALWAYS have to rattle some grain. They wont go back without it lol.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> I go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and then they go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and they come running......


Oh my goodness this had me ROFL! We do the same thing!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How do I call my goats? Haven't you got that backwards? Don't you mean, how do my goats call _me?!_
Just kidding, lol. My goats are really very well-behaved and quiet - probably because they're entirely grass/browse fed - no grain.

Even so, they still come running when I call them.  I say, "C'mon, girls!" or "C'mon, dudes!"
At milking time I call Keturah in a baby voice, "Toooooo-wah! Milky milky!" (She's my only doe in milk right now).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When calling all Does, I yell, "Come on girls"

For the kids I yell, "Babies"


And the phone idea is hilarious, I don't know which one I would get to hold the phone and answer it, LOL :wink: :laugh:


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

I sing-song "goatie, goatie, goatie - c'mon girly-girls". I only have to call them when we're browse-walking and they've found something delicious that they want to munch on longer. Otherwise, they call ME whenever they see me


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> I go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and then they go "Maaaaaaaaahhhh..." and they come running......





guessa1 said:


> Oh my goodness this had me ROFL! We do the same thing!


Me too!
It was the first thing I did that they responded to.

I am going to try to come up with something a bit more dignified, though, because my neighbors keep laughing at me. (For some reason ... ?)

:laugh:


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I wish my girls were as good as all yours. I cant turn them out because it takes two hrs to get them in. Food only entices two of them. The others are so scared of people that they just stand 50 ft away like "you think that's gonna work". Every time they escape their pen its a two hour roundup!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Summersun said:


> I wish my girls were as good as all yours. I cant turn them out because it takes two hrs to get them in. Food only entices two of them. The others are so scared of people that they just stand 50 ft away like "you think that's gonna work". Every time they escape their pen its a two hour roundup!


If i may suggest to keep the ones that are fearful of people in a smaller pen or enclosure and hand feed them everything . Spend a lot of time with them ( if you can ) and bring real delicious treats with you like raisins , apples , carrots , carrot tops too , a bit of animal crackers , graham crackers , all sorts of goodies and they will be your best friends in no time  Use a gentle tone when talking with them. Use the same word or phrase everyday when you do this so they can relate it to something pleasant. I would suggest not to raise a hand to touch them without first getting them really used to eating out of your hand first. Slow is always best. Then , when they are coming to you whenever you call them , I would let them have some freedom to outside the pen. But practice daily at different times of the day. The more the better 
Worth a shot , right ? Im sure you will have them running to you in no time


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I just say their names or My babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to add something i forgot to include above , is if they won't come within arms length of you , get them used to eating with you standing in the area. They will see you put food down , so it will be clear to them in a while that yummy things come from you  Bring a pan or dish and lightly rattle the food in it so they hear it. Some may say not to do this for it will make goats come running and plowing into you which is for one dangerous and two annoying. But , it will break down the fear barrier they have with people fast. You can always teach them later what not to do once they know your a friend who has great things to eat  Once they are used to you being in the vicinity try getting a bit closer , then closer until you are next to them while they eat. It may take some more time then others , but remember , patience and baby steps are the most rewarding 
Keep us posted  Im sure you will make progress with your goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I either call them by name if i need a certain individual or I say "come on ladies" . If i need the boys its either by name or i say "boys" or "gentlemen". When i feed i bring their dish into their pen and i say "gentlemen , start your engines" and they know not to jump up or plow me or they don't get their food , bottom line. They just make a circle around their dish and eat nicely  You could just imagine what my neighbors think when they hear me talk to my animals :slapfloor:

If I have them out grazing , sometimes i call my herd boss Tricky and they will all come running after her  She always picks her head up immediately when i call her. There could be a cookie involved and she knows it 

The Nigerian mothers and babies , all I have to say is "grainy" when i want them in a certain place and they high tail it there , lol. 
They know there is grain involved  I only do that when I'm feeding them and they are out getting into trouble like usual.

I used to separate my girls for feeding that way before they had babies and were separated. I used to say grainy and they would split themselves up from some in the barn some outside in spots then wait for their dishes  I have to say that they are really easy to train when you have food involved , lol.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Mine is literally "come on kids!" 
...which will be less accurate when they are adults I'm sure, but it's kind of fun watching everyone expect small children and then see goats when I am running with them on the bike path or trails.

...I do call their names or abbreviated versions of their names a lot also. 
Moesha gets call "MO" quite a lot. She always responds with a cheerful little twitters "baa"


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just simply call out "hey guys" and they all come running.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

These posts are great.
If I am milking I call them by name. It still amazes me that they respond so well.
When they are in the pasture I yell, "Come on girls!!!" (That is if they have not noticed me and come running.)
If we are separating kids at night I open the barn door a little and say, "Younguns only." It surprised me how quickly they figured that out.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I just walk out the door and look over and they are all in a line on the fence standing there screaming at me.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a feed pen that I also use as a catch pen and I started training them by putting grain in the feeders, then ringing a long-distance cow bell as I opened the gate for them to come eat. Pretty soon they associated the bell with feed so I could ring the bell and they'd come into the pen when I opened the gate. And they can also hear the bell throughout our 155 acres so it's an easy way to get them to all come in without yelling or herding.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hodgson said:


> I have a feed pen that I also use as a catch pen and I started training them by putting grain in the feeders, then ringing a long-distance cow bell as I opened the gate for them to come eat. Pretty soon they associated the bell with feed so I could ring the bell and they'd come into the pen when I opened the gate. And they can also hear the bell throughout our 155 acres so it's an easy way to get them to all come in without yelling or herding.


Very Smart!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

takethelead said:


> I just walk out the door and look over and they are all in a line on the fence standing there screaming at me.


maybe the next thread could be " how do your goats call you?" ?


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

SeventeenFarms said:


> maybe the next thread could be " how do your goats call you?" ?


You don't want to hear how mine call for me!
When Moesha (yes, I have a goat named Moesha... No judging!) calls me there is just no words to accurately describe the sound. "Wow she has healthy lungs" and "how does that much noise come out of something that small?" Are the typical reactions. It sounds something like an uncomfortable cross between a nuclear siren (with similar volume) and an entire flock of angry geese...

It's totally my fault, I named her after a pop music star who isn't especially gifted as a singer. I SHOULD have named her "silent ninja" instead!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I call them by their names mostly. It's amazing how much smarter goats are than the general public gives them credit for. Mine walk on a leash better than the Border Collies. 

For a general greeting it's Hi Girls! Or Hi Boys! Or Hi Babies!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

BlaqueUnicornAdventures said:


> You don't want to hear how mine call for me!
> When Moesha (yes, I have a goat named Moesha... No judging!) calls me there is just no words to accurately describe the sound. "Wow she has healthy lungs" and "how does that much noise come out of something that small?" Are the typical reactions. It sounds something like an uncomfortable cross between a nuclear siren (with similar volume) and an entire flock of angry geese...
> 
> It's totally my fault, I named her after a pop music star who isn't especially gifted as a singer. I SHOULD have named her "silent ninja" instead!


Moesha! I love it! Lol. I'm dying that is too funny.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

guessa1 said:


> Just occurred to me today as the kids, the husband and I were walking through the pasture that we were all calling, "Heeeeeeere goat, goat, goat, goat!" and I just found it so funny that I started wondering how do people call their goats?
> 
> We call them by their names and shake some fresh leaves at them, but usually we are just calling "goat goat goat".....I guess because we call the chickens "heeeeeere chick, chick, chick, chick!" LOL!
> 
> So just for fun, how do YOU call your goat?


I don't call my goats. The ones who want attention are in my pocket the moment I walk in the pens. Come feeding time, I try to find a moment they are otherwise occupied and then sneak in without them noticing me - yeah, right! Fat chance that will happen!  :lol:


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

GOATY!! GOATY!! GOATY!! GOATY!! C'MON GIRLS!!!! Hands cupped around mouth. Sometimes, I throw in a chchchchchch sound like grain in a coffee can...silly goaties come running everytime, as long as I sometimes do have grain LOL

Then I have to throw the can for a distraction and hope I dont get trampled by 40 or so 200+ lb does with BIG BIG feet and no kind of manners


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

guessa1 said:


> Just occurred to me today as the kids, the husband and I were walking through the pasture that we were all calling, "Heeeeeeere goat, goat, goat, goat!" and I just found it so funny that I started wondering how do people call their goats?
> 
> We call them by their names and shake some fresh leaves at them, but usually we are just calling "goat goat goat".....I guess because we call the chickens "heeeeeere chick, chick, chick, chick!" LOL!
> 
> So just for fun, how do YOU call your goat?


'Ladies!!!!" Enough said, they know I probably have a treat, LOL!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I often have to call mine because they are out on ten acres half of which is forest. If I can sneak into the gate and get the food trough filled with grain before they or the heifers here me I yell "Here goatie, goatie, goaties!" Then follow with their names in order of age for good measure since I love hearing them answer me. "Beep, Zelda, Parker, Elsie, Farrah!" Since my whethers are in a smaller pen I generally don't have to call them but if I do I just say hey boys and they all crowd the fence like fans at a concert.


----------



## mkeawsh (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't have to call them. We live in a hollow in the woods and they are out browsing in the many acres around and surrounding us. Have nothing fenced but are always somewhere near enough to hear us if we are outside and come running. During these hot and humid days they browse for an hour or so, when I let them out of the enclosure and then are hanging out on one of the three porches for a while and then periodically go browse. My GP is always aware of where they are and will call them if he thinks they are too far away and they all come running as fast as they can. Sometimes freezing in the process, :dazed: so regaining their composure they make it the rest of the way.
At dusk, they are crying at one of the doors to get their supplement. That is how I get them into the enclosure. Buddy, my GP lives with them, so gets fed at the same time they are locked up. They try for his food when they are done but Buddy will make sure they know better. :-x So, they have to settle for the hay in the huge bins my husband build for them.


----------



## Finnegan17 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi! I am new here....

I usually don't have to call them unless they are out poking about, but I usually yell"BEEEBIIIIEEES" or "Beep-Beep" which is how I called my boy when I was raising him. Otherwise, I just call them by their names or their full names, if they're busted for something.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If they are out in the woods, I call em 'Come on Girls!!!!' with a crappy whistle afterwards lol

We have young does in a pen behind the barn, and young bucks/wether in front of the barn <boys night time pen>. I try to sneak out there in the mornings, especially if the adult does are in the woods, but usually fail. The wethers alert the others, and everyone is suddenly 'right there' lol


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I say "hey girls!" Or "hey ladies!" And that's usually all it takes. If they are being stubborn, taking the lid off of the food bin works every time. For the buck pen, calling Joker by name works every time. As soon as he hears his name he comes thundering up to the gate  I don't ever have to call my wether, though. Gil seems to sense when I'm nearby and he's the first one to the fence calling out for *me*!


----------



## pacingponys (Aug 15, 2013)

*Come here Hamish!*

Hi!

This is very interesting as theirs alot of people who call there goats differently.
I call my goat by clicking my mouth, and he comes running.

I have taught my goat click training, its very easy to teach them and theirs many video clips.

I hope this reply was enough, Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

"Take the lid off the feed can" That ones funny. I store my feed in the parts car for my Trooper. Everytime they hear a car door close, they are screaming for food.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Aroud here they line up and know who goes when if we want one other than feeding time name is called and theres that goat


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I usually don't have to call them the minute I start walking towards the gate they come running. I open the gate and they run for the barn right into their stall.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Some of these replies have me literally laughing out loud! What a great thread.  

My goats all respond to their individual names. When I need them as a herd (usually to back off my apple trees or it's time to feed) I too click and they come. As do my five Labradors. It's a dog/goat ambush!!! 

That said, I usually try to avoid calling them all at once. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I dial 1-900-goats-are-us


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I didn't read threw all these so we may sound like idiots but we "baaaaaaa" at them and they all start talking back and come in for feeding. My 2 yo old and 3 yo tell me they are goats and they "baaaa" they won't call them by name so my kids "baaaa" to them all the time like they are having a conversation, so that's how we call them lol my 3 yo sits at the fence of the Billy pen and has a conversation with one of the billys every morning and them she comes to me and says "momma he still hungry, he needs more" little stinkers.


----------



## mkeawsh (Oct 5, 2011)

Mcclan3 said:


> I say "hey girls!" Or "hey ladies!" And that's usually all it takes. If they are being stubborn, taking the lid off of the food bin works every time. For the buck pen, calling Joker by name works every time. As soon as he hears his name he comes thundering up to the gate  I don't ever have to call my wether, though. Gil seems to sense when I'm nearby and he's the first one to the fence calling out for *me*!


Taking the lid off the food bin - Yep. haha
I have all my feed in separate metal garbage cans and no matter what critter I am going to feed, the second they hear a can lid they are there crying at the gate.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I can identify with that. Clank........wait for it........baaaahhhh


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

We call either by individual names or girls or boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

OK I take mine on walks and they range a bit. So I do call them to me by Naaaaah. Or by that song part Na na Na na na Na NA goodby. No I am not joking. But I do use there names too. Most of the time they do not come to their names. But always do to the song.


----------

